# Why I Can't rationalize Roamio



## wally87 (Aug 3, 2001)

I have a Premiere. I get the offers to upgrade to Roamio. The features sound pretty attractive. However I bought the life time service for the Premiere. I just can't rationalize paying for it again. Suggest you reconsider your pricing policy.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

You can sell your Premiere and recoop a good percentage of that cost.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

wally87 said:


> I have a Premiere. I get the offers to upgrade to Roamio. The features sound pretty attractive. However I bought the life time service for the Premiere. I just can't rationalize paying for it again. Suggest you reconsider your pricing policy.


You can get $300 to $400 on eBay / craigslist for your lifetimed Premiere depending on model.

Roamio's and 4 tuner Premieres now support mini's as extenders for a whole home option. If you have had a tivo for more than 10 years they are currently offering huge discount deals.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

wally87 said:


> I have a Premiere. I get the offers to upgrade to Roamio. The features sound pretty attractive. However I bought the life time service for the Premiere. I just can't rationalize paying for it again. Suggest you reconsider your pricing policy.


I agree on one point it doesn't make sense to upgrade. More reason why I am amazed they are still updated the premier line. But I can think of reasons why they are. However why would they reconsider their pricing. You take it or don't.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

IT's not like they pulled the price out of a hat which seems to be the assumption the OP is operating on.


----------



## pjoner (Mar 19, 2007)

I cannot rationalize moving to the Roamio either, if lifetime could be paid in say 3 or 4 installments then I would be on board.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

pjoner said:


> I cannot rationalize moving to the Roamio either, if lifetime could be paid in say 3 or 4 installments then I would be on board.


Just throwing an idea out there. Set up your own installments. And then when you have saved up enough pay it. It will still save you allot of money over the long run if you plan on keeping it for years.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

wally87 said:


> I have a Premiere. I get the offers to upgrade to Roamio. The features sound pretty attractive. However I bought the life time service for the Premiere. I just can't rationalize paying for it again. Suggest you reconsider your pricing policy.


The Roamio is many times better than the Premiere. Maybe you should reconsider your stance... sell your lifetime Premiere after buying the Roamio and getting the discount.


----------



## rexreed (Jun 4, 2013)

Roamio is so much better than my Premiere, Saddens me to think of all the time wasted while waiting on the slow Premiere.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

The Premiere does what it does fine; it continues doing what it did when you bought it. There's even an occasionally improvement or extra feature you get.

The Roamio has several additional features, and it's speedier, and it's generally equipped with more storage than the Premiere models were. It offers more tuners. And it offers more flexibility in using fixed-price devices to access and control content from multiple viewing locations simultaneously.

Upgrade if you want something about the newer unit not offered with your current one. Don't update if you don't. It's really not a matter of rationalizing the upgrade opportunity; it's a matter of deciding if it offers you something you want and are willing to pay for.

We (the "collective" we) regularly upgrade equipment otherwise functioning just fine in order to get something we perceive as better or that offers something more/different than what we had before. New phones. New televisions. New cars. And so much more. Nothing necessarily wrong with the old one, and in general it's usually paid for, too. But we still choose a new one for some reason.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

rexreed said:


> Roamio is so much better than my Premiere, Saddens me to think of all the time wasted while waiting on the slow Premiere.


oh yeah those extra seconds are just the end of the world. Come on people kill me. I bet you also cut in and out of traffic just to save a few min if that on a drive.


----------

